# Reloj digital con contadores 4029



## xicofilth (Sep 12, 2008)

hola amigos les dejo un reloj digital con unos contadores 4029 y decodificadores 4511
esta probado por mi
y diseñado por mi
chao espero que lo hagan 
pd
: el esquema esta hecho en pcb wizard


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí está el reloj en formato de imagen para los que no tienen el PC wizard

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## adrianno21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bueno pues resulta que yo me puse a hacer el esquema que postearon inicialmente  en circuit maker y funciona bien  llega hasta 23 y luego pasa al cero cero como hago para que cuente hasta 12  y no en el horario militar


----------



## alete666 (Jun 23, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Aquí está el reloj en formato de imagen para los que no tienen el PC wizard
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Después de 10 años encontré este aporte; en el Livewire lo hace decreciente  seria porque el CD4029 está con el PIN10 a los 5v???


----------

